# Diesel Generator



## zimmy (Aug 17, 2012)

Look at this 5500 watt diesel generator from Tractor Supply for $1300. I don't see how they can make a profit on this. Here is a link. http://www.tractorsupply.com/en/store/pro-series-7000-watt-quiet-standby-diesel-generator


----------



## hpb13 (Apr 17, 2013)

specs arent bad. suggestion tho craigslist. i own a titan 5500 diesel bought it from a crackhead ( not stolen ) neighbor for $75. didnt need it & tried selling it on cl best offer was 150 with a new battery....i posted it for 400 .wont repeat what i i said to the man.but still have it. i have 4 more gas or diezels ill loan to friends when they need.


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

They last - - for a while, anyway. 

It seems the high 3600 RPM constant speed kills them. If coming from TSC the quality control is probably a little better, but do NOT expect the same service life as you would get from a good quality Yanmar machine the Chinese copied.


----------

